# how old is Aragorn



## triple3 (Jan 24, 2002)

hello all-

i am new to the forum. I find it very interesting.

I am now in the process of reading the trilogy. As I young lad I had read the hobbit and have now since gotton obsessed with Middle Earth.

I'm impatient , but plan to read all the additional works later.

My question is : How old is Aragorn and what exactly makes him so different than other men besides his royal blood.?It seems like he is up ther in age.
And what about other men as well?How long are their lifespans/

Thanks Triple3


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 24, 2002)

Aragorn's age is 88! Aragorn is a prince in exile with Numenorean descent. He's traveled around the world (middle-earth) and seen many places under many names. He posses much elven wisdom(mainly from his guardian Lord Elrond the half-elven) ,and knows even to the days of Beren and Tuinvel


----------



## triple3 (Jan 24, 2002)

thanks for the info 

Next question.: Is he aging slowely due to heredity or due to him kickin' it with the elves?

word


----------



## Talierin (Jan 24, 2002)

Heredity. The Kings of Gondor are direct descendants of the Men of Numenor, and the Men of Numenor were very long-lived.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 26, 2002)

yeah...what tal said !

It's amazing how he still looked hot at 88


----------

